# Plum Creek



## Just John (Sep 11, 2011)

Just found out Plum Creek just bought the land we lease. What can we expect from them. It seems like I've heard bad stuff about them in the past, but can't remember  for sure or not. Anyone have any first hand knowledge of them? Thanks John


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a lease with them for the last 5 years and nothing but great dealings with them. They emailed me when they were getting ready to cut the timber. Has been great so far.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 11, 2011)

If they feel like it they will ruin your whole deer season and they will even E-Mail you to let you know they are going to do it. They even put it in the contract that they can do what they want any time they want. They really seem to like the three months of deer season to cut timber. After they do a cut they like to wait until next deer season to come back and plant.


----------



## killa86 (Sep 11, 2011)

they will charge you per structure at your camp


----------



## buckmanmike (Sep 12, 2011)

I think I found out why Plum Creek charges per structure. We had a small tract removed from a timber lease with Plum Creek. County revalued our land and charging for each shed covering campers. County had them listed as pole barns. I have a small cabin about 350 sq ft and county valued it at $20k. 
  So if county does fly over, they send someone to check for permanent structures.

  Plum Creek plants seedlings during deer season because thats the only way they can have a decent tree survival rate.


----------



## sac1972 (Sep 21, 2011)

You must understand that Plum Creek is first and formost in the timber business. With that said it they will timber as they see fit. They are also a big company so getting anything done is a chore. After our last timber they severly messed up the roads and it took alot of calls to get acess back. Also their lease prices are a little higher than the average. Other than that just remember they want to charge you for everything you do.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 21, 2011)

If you want to keep the lease, find out who the PC forester is for that tract, and let them know that you are the incumbents, and want to stay on.  If you can get the forester on your side, it will help negotiate the bureaucracy. 

We have been leasing from PC since they bought out Ga. Pacific.  Every thing has been very business like.  Our lease is a little lower than surrounding property, but we are in a high demand area.

We have a permanent shelter, but because it's not walled in, we don't pay for it.  We pay a  whopping $50 a year to have a registered campsite.  No one leaves a camper all year around, so no one gets charged.

We have plenty of room for foodplots, which we don't pay PC for.  

I'm not sure what else they can do --they mostly take our rent check and leave us alone.


----------



## ekajreots (Dec 17, 2012)

They just came into our property last week and started cutting.  Already destroyed 1 $500.00 stand and have not returned our phone calls.  I assume no refund on our lease payment.  It is their way or the highway!


----------



## anhieser (Dec 18, 2012)

*.*

I would begin a good search from private landowners to lease from.  Plum Creek screwed us bad in Milledgeville


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Dec 18, 2012)

Plum Creek - Never have anything to do with them!!!!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 18, 2012)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> Plum Creek - Never have anything to do with them!!!!!



I'd have to say the complete opposite.  Never have had a problem with them.


----------



## mscamp (Dec 19, 2012)

They started cutting the tract across the road from me 2 weeks ago. When I went down to hunt Saturday, the gate was open and they had widened the road in to the old deck area and they were parking trailers full of logs on it. They are not cutting on my lease (so far). I only have a 60 acre lease. They have not sent an email yet. I sent them one last night about it.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Dec 21, 2012)

Plum Creek is terrible. I leased from them this year and it was a terrible experience. Went to look at land before leasing and was happy with the oppurtunity it looked to provide. Went back to show the land to possible members and the clearcuts were completely dead. Proceeded to email the lease manager and was told that they had been sprayed in preparation for planting pines. We couldn't get our money back so we asked when they planned to plant and was told it would be after deer season. Well went down on last weekend in November and there was not any clearcuts at all any more. The land was completely bare with fresh pines planted. All in all I will never have dealings with Plum Creek again! Lesson learned!


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Dec 22, 2012)

Plum Creek thinned part of our land this spring. We have kept there loading docks planted for years. When they came in they said that they hated to destroy our food plots but it had to be done. They told us that when they got done they would come back in and clear the plots off, which they did and made them much bigger. They do send a email to let you know they are going to cut, so if you have stands you can move them so they won't get destroyed. If you have been notified by them, and stuff is destroyed, it's not there fault. They are in the business to make money, but if you take care of there property, they will take care of you. Just saying, thats my opionion.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 22, 2012)

Buck&Tom Hunter said:


> Plum Creek is terrible. I leased from them this year and it was a terrible experience. Went to look at land before leasing and was happy with the oppurtunity it looked to provide. Went back to show the land to possible members and the clearcuts were completely dead. Proceeded to email the lease manager and was told that they had been sprayed in preparation for planting pines. We couldn't get our money back so we asked when they planned to plant and was told it would be after deer season. Well went down on last weekend in November and there was not any clearcuts at all any more. The land was completely bare with fresh pines planted. All in all I will never have dealings with Plum Creek again! Lesson learned!



In the next 2-3 years there will be a lot of deer on those clear cuts might be worth staying with it a couple of years.


----------



## Buckfever (Dec 22, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> In the next 2-3 years there will be a lot of deer on those clear cuts might be worth staying with it a couple of years.



Was fixin  to type the same response.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Dec 24, 2012)

Someone else can hunt it. I agree that those cuts could be awesome but the timber company is not the only issue with this land. Just the number 1 issue. With that said, I will not ever be a part of a plum creek lease again. I was warned about them before I leased this property but was too hard headed to listen. If all goes well I will be back on the west side of ga hunting next season.


----------



## skiff23 (Dec 25, 2012)

Plum Creek is a Timber Co not a hunting preserve. They manage the land for timber and lease the land only to help pay taxes. I have delt with hunters and land owners for years , i am sorry but the hunting rights are not priority on the land the timber managment is. Most of the time any change of activity will actually draw deer to look because they are natuarrly curious. Learn to use that to your benfit.  You only LEASE the hunting rights, not own the land. 
With this being said , it is not my intention to make you mad just state the facts of leases.


----------



## ekajreots (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally talked to someone at PC and they are going to take care of the damaged stand.  They also said they were sorry for not giving us any lead time for cutting but they had to move the time frame up for some reason.  If it looks huntable we will try to keep the lease.


----------

